# Does anyone here feed their dogs hot dog weiners??



## edithgms (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, was wondering if anyone here feeds their dog hotdog weiners, and if so are they good for a dog or bad??? any help appreciated. I dropped a weiner and spike ate it as soon as it touched the ground!!! and wanted more but i didnt give hime any because i wanted to know more about it. thanks by the way he's 5 months now heres a new picture


----------



## edithgms (Sep 3, 2008)

one other thing all he normally eats is blue buffalo chicken and brown rice kibble with an egg twice a week.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

A WHOLE wiener, not a good idea. Hell, a whole wiener is not good for a human. Double Hell, it's like giving your dog tube of Purina. Hot Dog are vey high in Sodium nitrite hat have been linked to cancer. I feel giving a your dog a *VERY* small treat every once in a while of something (as long as it's not poisonous to a dog) is fine. But anything outside of their normal diet can and will produce an upset stomach.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Like Elvis said one hot dog won't kill your dog. Might upset his stomach but I highly doubt it. Even at 5 months old they are hardier then you may think. You dog is going to eat a ton worse outside ( weeds, flowers, sticks, rabbits if you have them ).


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't give my dogs any hot dogs because they are so high in sodium. The food your feeding gets veyr high marks from a lot of people and the egg is great if you want to give him something for a treat you could cook up some chicken don't give cooked chicken bones. I give my guys raw chicken and they love it.


----------



## MyPits86 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, I looked into the whole hotdog thing and everywhere I looked said it was a bad idea. The reason I first started looking into it is because i dropped one during a BBQ and my dog sniffed it and ran away from it like it was going to attack her...lol needless to say my family and I didn't eat any of the hotdogs either...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like hotdogs but I never gave one to my son. He decided to become a vegetarian at age 5 and didn't start eating meat again until 2yrs ago so he was 14yrs old before he had a hot dog. I read in a medical journal how hotdogs can cause leukemia and other childhood illness.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

To answer your original question, no I don't feed my dog hotdog weiners, however, in the case like yours when I'm BBQ'ing and one happens to hit the floor, sure I let him scarf it down. As well as whatever we don't eat up.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

I use hot dogs to give meds from vet. my dog Jada had to have surgery and was on antibiotics and pain meds and that was the only way to get her to take them without a fight.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i guess i'm an outtie on this one, cuz i give kolby hotdogs, as i've said before, i feed him table scrapps along with his food, or i might take the fat (after cooked down ) and pour over his food, or sometimes while cleaning the meat i'll give him fat shavings. now, on the hotdog thing, it's not like i give him a whole pack or anything , and it's not like he gets it all the time. but if the kids has some left over in thier plate it's all fair game for him. and on the eggs, i agree they are great, they are packed with stuff that they need and it helps their coat shine. kolby does get raw eggs 2 x's a week with his food in the morings. 
i had never heard that they were bad for dogs. ...good to know these things tho!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I like hotdogs but I never gave one to my son. He decided to become a vegetarian at age 5 and didn't start eating meat again until 2yrs ago so he was 14yrs old before he had a hot dog. I read in a medical journal how hotdogs can cause leukemia and other childhood illness.


koodus to your son for finding something and sticking with it! exp. at such a young age..kids these days...they grow up to fast on us! dont they?!

i see your point in this..but doesn't almost everything we do are consume now days cause cancer? or at lest that's what the media makes it seem like, i heard a while back the air in big citys can give you cancer b/c of all the toxins and stuff in the air. the way i look at that, you eat a balanced meal, you workout..take care of yourself , not smoke!!(which is my downfall) and let the good Lord take his course with you..what will be will be, if he has it written you'll get something as ugly as cancer then that's what's gonna be, no way to go around it. i just like to live my life and not worry about 'what if' cuz if i dont get tomr. to say 'what if' at lest i 'did' . ..


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

When I had to give meds to my dog, they told me to cut off a piece of hot dog and stick the pill in the center and feed it to him that way! I had to do that for 2 weeks twice a day with a small cut off piece of hot dog, and the vet recommended this to me! Also, I believe everything causes cancer these days. You can look at something the wrong way and you got cancer!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Well, ya know... I know plenty of people who train their dogs using baggies of chopped-up hot dogs. Probably ends up being 3 or 4 of them. I wouldn't worry too much. As long as you're not feeding them as a main staple of the diet, he should be fine.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

edithgms said:


> Hi, was wondering if anyone here feeds their dog hotdog weiners, and if so are they good for a dog or bad??? any help appreciated. I dropped a weiner and spike ate it as soon as it touched the ground!!! and wanted more but i didnt give hime any because i wanted to know more about it. thanks by the way he's 5 months now heres a new picture


I give my pack whatever I eat. That includes hot dogs and sausages and anything else I would eat. If hot dogs hurt people and animals we would be dead already. My mom gave me mac and cheese with hot dogs as a child when we were low on funds. The only concern is if you give a dog too much fatty food it can cause pancreatitis in some pansy dogs...lol
You could give your dog weiners from now until Kingdom come and there would not be any major problems besides stinky gas and a pudgie spoiled dog.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> i guess i'm an outtie on this one, cuz i give kolby hotdogs, as i've said before, i feed him table scrapps along with his food, or i might take the fat (after cooked down ) and pour over his food, or sometimes while cleaning the meat i'll give him fat shavings. now, on the hotdog thing, it's not like i give him a whole pack or anything , and it's not like he gets it all the time. but if the kids has some left over in thier plate it's all fair game for him. and on the eggs, i agree they are great, they are packed with stuff that they need and it helps their coat shine. kolby does get raw eggs 2 x's a week with his food in the morings.
> i had never heard that they were bad for dogs. ...good to know these things tho!


So does most of the world partner:woof:
kep it real people aint nothing wrong with kosher beef franks.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> A WHOLE wiener, not a good idea. Hell, a whole wiener is not good for a human. Double Hell, it's like giving your dog tube of Purina. Hot Dog are vey high in Sodium nitrite hat have been linked to cancer. I feel giving a your dog a *VERY* small treat every once in a while of something (as long as it's not poisonous to a dog) is fine. But anything outside of their normal diet can and will produce an upset stomach.


My dogs live on Purina and they do so most vigorously and HEALTHY ...THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea kolby has ate purina, sicence diet and iams (which is what we use now) and he loves it, and out of all three it's the one i find works best for him..
but to each his own. let's not get back on the food subject again!! *laughs*


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nah i heard hot dogs are unhealthy for dogs... well any living thing at that. if you want high quality treats your dog will love use pea sized pieces of ham or cheese. i personally cut raw steak into cubes freeze them and that is what i use for my dogs treats.


----------



## Pipbull (Nov 9, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Well, ya know... I know plenty of people who train their dogs using baggies of chopped-up hot dogs. Probably ends up being 3 or 4 of them. I wouldn't worry too much. As long as you're not feeding them as a main staple of the diet, he should be fine.


During one particular training I do with Slash, I go through a whole hot dog in one session, so he gets a whole hot dog about one every 2-3 days. Never had any problems with it. I was advised this method by a training club, too, and they go through plenty of hot dogs and have never had any problems from it.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

My dogs eat hot dogs when ever I give them to them. Maggie learned the medicine trick...she started eating the hot dog and spit the pill out lol I hated it I dont like hot dogs myself I think they stink and taste bad except I eat them with coney sauce! YUMMY!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

My friend had a couple of people over for dinner last night and another friend brought her kid along. Well he was hungry so she chopped up a hot dog and put it in a bowl for him to munch on before dinner started. As soon as I turn around I notice that ALL of the prices of hot dog are all over the table. 2 pieces fell on the ground so I let Kaden have them. This is the first and last time I will ever let him have table scraps (at least with my knowledge) again. About a half hour later he was crying at the back door to get out and as soon as I let him out he ran out and bent over. I don't want to get too graphic but it definitely wasn't a pretty sight. lol


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

maggiesmommie said:


> My dogs eat hot dogs when ever I give them to them. Maggie learned the medicine trick...she started eating the hot dog and spit the pill out lol I hated it I dont like hot dogs myself I think they stink and taste bad except I eat them with coney sauce! YUMMY!


I use vienna sausages for the med trick and it hasn't failed me yet. I use a straw to bore out the sausage and then shove the pill in there...works like a charm.

As far as hotdogs go, they don't agree with my stomach, so I doubt they are any good for any breathing creature but giving them one every once in awhile isn't going to kill them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I eat beef hotdogs but my dogs don't eat anything but their kibble once in awhile I will give them a raw filet mingon when they are really good


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> I eat beef hotdogs but my dogs don't eat anything but their kibble once in awhile I will give them a raw filet mingon when they are really good


Dayum filet mignon? My dogs said they wanna come over to your house, they said they will be real good, they promised! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MADBood said:


> Dayum filet mignon? My dogs said they wanna come over to your house, they said they will be real good, they promised! lol


LOL bring em !! Yeah I give them filet mingon it's the best cut low in fat they sure love it though


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

aww hell for fillet mingon I will be really good too. I promise!! :angel: what no drool smiliez


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Taz said:


> aww hell for fillet mingon I will be really good too. I promise!! :angel: what no drool smiliez


Hehehehe I could never say No to you shades Your boy is looking mighty good


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Hehehehe I could never say No to you shades Your boy is looking mighty good


rut roh ...Thanks Sadies


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

My next door neighbor cooked and fed there dog human food every night i meen they would cook steaks,chicken,hot dogs, etc to their dog every day... that was their dogs diet... so IMO giving a dog a hotdog everyday wouldnt harm him/her just make sure u give you dog the hotdog after he/she does something good. And about the cancer thing... your own body can give yourself cancer so going off of that anything can give you cancer


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

hot dogs gave my bro's amstaff diarrhea


----------

